# Male AKC Golden Retriever pup for sale



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

We have one male AKC Golden Retriever pup remaining from our small litter whelped 4-15-15. He is a sweet and loving pup that would be a wonderful loving addition to any family. Mom and dad are both have excellent personalities and dispositions. Mom has been a natural companion in the duck blind and loves camping and hiking as well. Asking $800 with a non refundable $100 deposit to the first good loving home. Has had dew claws removed and will have first shots by delivery time in mid June. Please text me at 801-920-4087. Thank you for looking.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Sold


----------

